# me'n vaig al cine/ em vaig al cine



## charles79

Me'n vaig al cine/em vaig al cine.

Es pot dir de les dues formes?


----------



## merquiades

Es diu sempre "me'n vaig, te'n vas, se'n va", el infinitiu essent "anar-se'n".  Pots dir també "vaig al cine" però no "em vaig"


----------



## betulina

Exacte, el verb "anar" i el verb "anar-se'n" són dos verbs diferents, amb significats diferents. I el verb "anar-se" no existeix.

En el fòrum n'hem parlat diverses vegades, com en aquests fils: anar-se'n d'un lloc, jo me'n vaig a....


----------



## charles79

_Per tant, la diferència entre anar i anar-se'n és un matís de sentit.  Anar-se de (un lloc) o partir // anar simplement a un lloc._És així?


----------



## Kaie

1: Me'n vaig al cine: El pronom "*EN*" de l'expressió *Me'n* ve a dir que VAIG des d'un lloc (on estic ara) AL CINE. 
2: la segona opció: "em vaig al cine" és incorrecta.

3: Podries dir també: Me'n hi vaig (el "Hi" substituiria a "CINE")


----------



## AleTXa

Hola Kaie,
Com tenia dubtes amb el tema d'anar-se'n, he vingut a parar aquí. Aleshores, quan he llegit la 3a opció que dones, m'ha tornat a ballar el cap... No seria "me n'hi vaig"? Per allò de l'apòstrof tan a la dreta com sigui possible? Així que m'he posat a buscar i he trobat això:
http://www.enciclopedia.cat/fitxa_v2.jsp?NDCHEC=0200736
No vaig errada doncs, oi?

Només és perquè vull aclarir-me.

Salutacions!



Kaie said:


> 1: Me'n vaig al cine: El pronom "*EN*" de l'expressió *Me'n* ve a dir que VAIG des d'un lloc (on estic ara) AL CINE.
> 2: la segona opció: "em vaig al cine" és incorrecta.
> 
> 3: Podries dir també: Me'n hi vaig (el "Hi" substituiria a "CINE")


----------



## UUBiker

Ens n'anem al cine?


----------



## ernest_

UUBiker said:


> Ens n'anem al cine?



També se sent "ens en anem al cine", és a dir, sense apòstrof.


----------



## UUBiker

ernest_ said:


> També se sent "ens en anem al cine", és a dir, sense apòstrof.



Quin és correcte?


----------



## OMG!

Jo diria que només és correcte "ens N'anem al cine", però per comoditat de pronunciació (per tenir una vocal que segueixi i no quedi "tallada" la frase) s'utilitza "ens EN anem al cine".


----------



## ernest_

Sí, suposo que és per evitar pronunciar la combinació /nzn/.


----------



## OMG!

M'agradaria afegir que, seguint la norma general (l'apòstrof el més a la dreta possible quan es treballa amb pronoms), "*Me'n hi* vaig" és incorrecte i s'hauria d'escriure "*Me n'hi* vaig". No obstant, la norma es trenca en dos casos:

1- *La hi*: Ex: La hi portaré demà (Demà li portaré la pilota a la Laia), per contrast amb "L'hi portaré demà (Demà li portaré el llibre a la Laia)
2- *Se us* Ex: Se us ha descuidat/Se us veu el llautó



Kaie said:


> 3: Podries dir també: *Me'n hi* vaig (el "Hi" substituiria a "CINE")


----------

